# My Daughters NEW Puppy....



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Well for the past year my 8 yr old daughter has been asking for a Siberian Husky, so as we search the pounds in our efforts to save dogs, we are always looking for 1. 
Then I get an email from my friend at Dogs in Danger about a lady who found a husky, then to discover that not only her but 2 other neighbors found husky pups as well...So I contact the lady, she says she has found a home for hers but gives me her neighbors #, I call him, we go see this pup and to surprise my daughter, we get this SWEET MELLOW 4-5 month old husky pup....See pic's below...my daughter LOVES her, promises to do all the things with her as kids promise, yeah, mom is doing them, but I do have to say, this pup is so smart, sweet & loving, she reminds me of Angel my Flattie's attitude...great demeanor and all...

Just wanted to share that we now OWN 14 dogs....

Meet June...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a cutie. He is beautiful and your daughter and pup look very happy!


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh my, she sure does look happy, and you can certainly tell who's dog she is!!! 
14 dogs... I'm jealous!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW !!!! She's stunning. How old do you think she is?? Weight??? I'm just being nosy..but she is so beautiful.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Our very first dog was a Sibe. He was my once in a lifetime dog. We had him put down 2 summers ago after 14 wonderful years. I love the breed and have a very soft spot for them. Your daughter looks very happy with the newest addition. Enjoy her!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, very sweet! Love the pictures of June with your daughter, you can see the love and happiness June is beautiful and congrats to your daughter!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Your daughter is positively glowing over her sweet pup!!
14 dogs! You're my kind of nut!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

She sure is a beauty. Your daughter sure looks happy with her new pup. Wow, 14 dogs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your daughter looks so happy and in love with her puppy. And the puppy looks just as happy with her too. You are a brave woman having 14 dogs but I am jealous too. I would love to have that many.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your comments! I don't know if Brave is the word for it, I think CRAZY is more like it! LOL....
I tell myself daily, Why am I doing this? Why do we have soooo many dogs? 
My answer everytime is LOVE!!! For the LOVE of dogs....

You remember the movie Must LOVE Dogs? 
I know it was a love story, but, I think we are them ONLY with Dogs...LOL....

To answer a few of the questions, 
June is 4-5 months old as we can guess. 
She weighs about 25 to 30 lbs at the present time.

Thanks again everyone...


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Stunning new addition. I had two of those back in South Africa for a while. They were incredible, not like other dogs. Your daughter is a cutie pie.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

she is very cute! And 14 dogs!!Another WOW!! I hope you have a lot of land so they can run free.I can't imagine walking all of them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's beautiful!


----------



## amanda93 (Jun 28, 2008)

They are both gorgeous. Siberian Huskies are amazing dogs, i'm sure she'll have a wonderful life. 14 dogs! How do you do it? I would LOVE 14 dogs, I just don't have the money for all them. Plus, 3 is a handful already! 

But god bless you for doing this, especially saving them.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is just beautiful, I can see you're daughter's love for her. You're brave to have 14 dogs. Wow


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lordy lordy Miss Kerri, you done gone and added to your brood again!

LOL, she's beautiful. How many can you have in your county?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

It seems we have some new people here who do not know me so I'll introduce myself... Kerri with 4 Goldens, 1 Flat Coated Retriever, 2 English Mastiffs, 2 Great Danes, 3 mixes, 1 Beagle and now 1 Sib. Husky is that 14?? 

I am a dog trainer, and we do rescue, we live in Arizona by Super Stition Mnts East of Phx. on 2 acres of land, 1 acre of that is fenced. 

We had to get a kennel permit for our own dogs and to have the rescue dogs here.
We are in the counrty area of Apache Junction/Gold Canyon. Everyone in this area has acreage mostly horses...

So it is great to meet you newbies and wonderful to hear from my old friedns as well....


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

My neighbors have a sibe and I adore her. She is super sweet and I love playing with her when she is outside. June is adorable and so is your daughter...good luck!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

My God, 14 dogs! You must have a credit card(s) without any limit(s)!!!!! 

I had Danes, (before my Goldens), since I was 16 years old and am well aware of the vet bills I encountered throughout the years with them. One of my males bloated and the surgery and after care was WELL into the thousands. I can't imagine being responsible for 14 dogs' vet care, especially when emergencies arise. My vet bills for Chance alone are daunting, (he has elbow dysplasia and requires 2 types of medication and bi-monthly acupucnture).

Have your Danes and Mastiffs had gastropexy surgery? At least that would ease some of the worry about torsion. 

When my 11 year old Golden, Savanah, passed away from cancer, her surgery was $2,500.00. Personally, I would be a nervous wreck with that many dogs. 

Karen, Chance and Savanah *RB*


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Your daughter's new pup is absolutely stunning, and your daughters face radient! I got my first rescue at her age, a black lab.

I must say that huskeys do seem to be very low maintenace. We have friends who always have four, the town limit. The dogs are rarely sick, don't seem to have any genetic problems, and all have lived to over 15. Their present 13 year old didn't pull a sled this winter for the first time. SH are very popular here for sledding in the Sierra's. Oh, did you know they are absolutely fantastic fence climbers, and diggers under fencing, plus general escape artists? Getting into our friends yard is practice for Fort Knox LOL.

Congratulations!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

So far, knock on wood, we have had no problems with bloat or gastoritic problems with the danes or mastiffs, only thing we have really encountered with any of our dogs is a few hot spots or an occasional cut from running around out back, 1 of my goldens does have valley fever and has been on med's for about 3 1/2 yrs now which is only $30 every 2 months....we do put away some money monthly for the dog fund just in case of emergencies but like I said, knock on wood, no huge problems....

All the fosters we have, if they have any thing come up it is paid for thru the rescue group...

I try to reamin calm about these types of things, it all comes with owning dogs I guess...



kwhit said:


> My God, 14 dogs! You must have a credit card(s) without any limit(s)!!!!!
> 
> I had Danes, (before my Goldens), since I was 16 years old and am well aware of the vet bills I encountered throughout the years with them. One of my males bloated and the surgery and after care was WELL into the thousands. I can't imagine being responsible for 14 dogs' vet care, especially when emergencies arise. My vet bills for Chance alone are daunting, (he has elbow dysplasia and requires 2 types of medication and bi-monthly acupucnture).
> 
> ...


----------

